# SAT und IQ - Unterschiede?



## Drain (5 August 2015)

Hallo Leute,

worin unterscheiden sich die Anlagenabnahmen SAT (site acceptance test) und IQ (installation qualification)? 
Beispiel: Produktionslinie wird um eine Prüfanlage erweitert.

Der erfolgreiche SAT wird ja auch als Zahlungsbedingung für den Anlagenhersteller verwendet. Somit muß beim SAT ja alles schon geprüft sein, was bringt dann der IQ?

Grüße Drain


----------



## Drain (8 Oktober 2015)

Keine Leute hier die Anlagenqualifizierungen und die dazugehörige Dokumentation machen? 

Drain


----------



## norustnotrust (8 Oktober 2015)

Also ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Branche du arbeitest aber für mich in der Industrie ist diese IQ nicht gerade gebräuchlich. Ich finde auch auf die schnelle nicht wirklich was bis auf eine halbschwindelige Wiki Seite. Eine andere schwindelig Seite (http://www.validation-online.net/installation-qualification.html) bringt den Begriff in Verbindung mit Pharma. Woher hast du den Begriff?

Der SAT ist als Test eine funktionale Prüfung. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass der IQ eine Prüfung der Installation (bzw. Montage) ist die beim SAT ja nicht geprüft wird.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Oktober 2015)

Hallo norustnotrust, hallo Drain,
der Begriff und der dazugehörige Vorgang ist sehr gebräuchlich in der Industrie und zwar im Maschinenbau im Bereich Verpackungs- und Montagemaschinen und Abfüllanlagen. In Wikipedia kannst Du auch sehen, das der IQ und der SAT nicht wirklich etwas miteinander zu tun haben. Mit dem IQ wird geprüft und bestätigt, dass die Anlage beim Kunden wie in der DQ und dem Lasten- und Pflichtenheft beschrieben montiert wurde. Der SAT (site acceptance test) ist die Endabnahme vor Ort wo die Maschine beweisen muss das Sie die Leistung gemäß den Vorgaben erbringt. Das entsprechende Gegenstück beim Maschinenbauer ist der FAT, der factory acceptance test wo die Maschine nicht unbedingt die volle Leistung bringen muss.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Tommi (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenne den Begriff IQ als Abnahme wie von Oliver.tonn beschrieben,
wenn man Medizinprodukte in die USA exportieren will.

Dann kommen diese Kollegen auf den Plan.

http://www.fda.gov/ForIndustry/default.htm

Nach der IQ kommt dann noch die OQ und PQ, das ist so was wie Maschinenfähigkeit
und Prozessfähigkeit.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Tommi,
stimmt, die beiden hätte ich ganz vergessen. Wo das beim vorletzten Auftraggeber meistens (aber nicht ausschließlich) vorkam waren Anlagen für die Pharmaindustrie.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Drain (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo @all und danke für eure Antworten,

folgendes trifft zu: 
Anlage aus dem Bereich: Prüf-, Abfüll- und Montageanlage
Bereich: Pharma

Ich habe diese Dokumente von einem großen Pharmakunden abgeleitet und für die Bestellung einer unserer Prüfanlagen verwendet.
chronologischer Ablauf:
FAT: Überprüfung der Prüfanlage beim Hersteller
SAT: Überprüfung der Prüfanlage (alleine, ohne Kopplung an weitere Anlagenteile) bei uns im Haus (im Prinzip identisch wie der FAT, nur nochmals die offenen Punkte vom FAT überprüfen und Anlage auf Transportschäden und korrektem Aufbau prüfen)

IQ: hier geht es nun mehr rein darum, daß die SAT-abgenommene Anlage korrekt installiert wurde, sprich an vorhandene Anlagenteile angebunden wurde
OQ: Abnahme eigentlich ähnlich zum SAT, nur in Verbindung mit den weiteren Anlagenteilen
PQ: Letzter Lauf, nachdem alle o.g. Punkte an der Anlage erledigt wurden. => Vorserienlauf, bei dem dann keine Probleme mehr auftreten dürfen/sollten

So hätte ich das ganze nun eigentlich verstanden. Oder wie handhabt ihr das nach dem SAT?

Drain


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Drain,
die IQ kommt meines Erachtens vor der SAT und soll sicherstellen, dass die Anlage korrekt bei Euch montiert wurde. Der SAT kommt eigentlich ganz zum Schluss und soll sicherstellen, dass die Anlage die geplante Leistung bringt und alle gewünschten Funktionen erfüllt. Soweit in einem der Hefte (Pflichten-, Lastenheft, verwechsele ich leider immer) steht, dass die Anlage an andere Anlagenteile gekoppelt werden muss/soll, muss das beim SAT natürlich auch nachgewiesen werden, da der SAT die Endabnahme darstellt.


----------



## borromeus (15 Oktober 2015)

Du kannst die Dinge nennen wie Du willst, relevant ist letztlich was Du oder der Kunde in den Vertrag reinschreibt.
Deine Begriffe IQ, OQ und PQ sind m.E. nur in der Pharma üblich. Wonanders haben wir das nicht.
FAT und SAT ist da eher gebräuchlicher.

Also in der Chemie ist bei UNS üblich (es entfallen meistens Punkte, das ist eine vollständige Aufzählung unserer typischen "Milestones":
Zahlung bei Freigabe der Prozessbilder
Zahlung bei Übergabe der Designunterlagen
Zahlung bei Lieferung Hardware
Zahlung bei Beginn Signaltest (Beginn IBN)
Zahlung nach IBN
Zahlung nach Übergabe der AS-Built Doku

Meist sind es 1-3 Punkte die im Vertrag sind, und welche hängt von der Art der Leistung ab.


----------

